# cat in labour



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

my cat summer is pregnant and as lost sum stuff from down below .i am new to this forum plez help thanks sara


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Describe the "stuff". Is she having contractions ?


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

like a mucas sticky stuff .no contractions and constantly cleaning herself sara


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds like her plug has gone - kittens in a day or so I expect.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Does she have a box set up ready for her to give birth in ?


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

yes in my bedroom away from everyone but she keeps meowing at me and trying to get under my bed sara


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

sjb said:


> yes in my bedroom away from everyone but she keeps meowing at me and trying to get under my bed sara


when will she av them ,been in my room for a couple of hours now all she keeps doing is meowing at me no contractions yet and shes under the bed now.will u reply quick plez thanks sara


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

after they have lost their plug it could be anytime really. My cat had her kittens 2 days after losing her plug. 
Try not to panic


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If you cover the box and make it like a dark cave with a blanket or towel that will make it more inviting for her. The mucous plug just means things are beginning. It can be anything from a couple of hours to days before contractions start - every queen is different.


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

Saikou said:


> If you cover the box and make it like a dark cave with a blanket or towel that will make it more inviting for her. The mucous plug just means things are beginning. It can be anything from a couple of hours to days before contractions start - every queen is different.


i av put the top back on her cat box with her blanket and now shes stoping in there.so would it be alright to leave her by herself and keep checking on her.sara


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes perfectly OK (as long as you haven't shut her in the carrier). Does she have a tray, water and food in the room? It could be a long wait  Most seem to prefer the middle of the night too, so you may need to set your alarm to check on her through the night too.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Just thinking, if you are using a cat carrier as a birthing box, it needs to be big enough for her to move around and have the kittens. A large covered cardboard box, set away from drafts and filled with towels and blankets is better. You need to be able to easily get to her if she needs comfort or help.


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Yes perfectly OK (as long as you haven't shut her in the carrier). Does she have a tray, water and food in the room? It could be a long wait  Most seem to prefer the middle of the night too, so you may need to set your alarm to check on her through the night too.


i have took the door off her box and she as her food,water and litter tray in my room with her and thanks alot for your help sjb


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

sjb said:


> i have took the door off her box and she as her food,water and litter tray in my room with her and thanks alot for your help sjb


shes only a small cat and the box is a big one and the top of it comes off


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

spid said:


> Sounds like her plug has gone - kittens in a day or so I expect.


no signs of anything yet. do you know if the baby kittens inside her stop moving when the mother is in labour.sjb


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, Good luck with the birth! From what I have read on here the movements slow down before birth but that all the help I can give you. Also dont panic, cats pick up on anxiety very easily and it may stress her. Im sure everything will be fine


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

first kitten born ten minuets ago sjb


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

sjb said:


> shes only a small cat and the box is a big one and the top of it comes off


first kitten born ten minuets ago sjb


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

first kitten born ten minuets ago


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

oooh congrats, cant wait for pics and more news x


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

How exciting for you, hope all goes ok. Photos when you get time!! LOL


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks, was getting abit worried though with all the shaking and shivering she was doing, guess that was the contractions? sara


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

had first kitten ten min ago sjb


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> How exciting for you, hope all goes ok. Photos when you get time!! LOL


just had 2nd kitten 10 min ago


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

sjb said:


> shes only a small cat and the box is a big one and the top of it comes off


had two kittens so far


----------



## sjb (Feb 17, 2010)

had two kittens so far


----------



## yorkshireblonde (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope all has gone well overnight. I'm sure you didn't get much sleep!! Keep us all informed. Good luck:dita:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i hope all has gone well, ......


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

How many kittens altogether? Did she stop at 2?


----------

